

The "About" page: Your Internet junk drawer? - roblarsen
http://www.awidernet.com/2009/08/12/the-about-page-your-internet-junk-drawer/

======
stijnm
That is a pretty poorly written article with some broad generalisations based
on 'a five-minute tour of sites in my bookmarks list'.

The auther states 'You don’t really know what you should put in it'. Umm, I
would think an 'About page' is pretty obvious: Contains meta-data relating to
the site.

It is part of a bigger whole, so if the rest isn't that good, chances are the
'About Page' isn't that great either...

